# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch ăn uống ở Hồng Kông - Disneyland - Du lich Hong Kong

## Meoluoi9x

Hé lu mọi người, chuyến đi này chỉ vài ngày nên thật ra cũng không thể nào biết được gì nhiều, nhưng sẵn tiện mình ghi chép review lại để sau này có ai đi Hong Kong thì rút kinh nghiệm được gì thì hay nấy, hehe... . Lưu ý rằng đây chỉ là ý kiến & cảm nhận cá nhân riêng của mình nên có gì sai sót mọi người bỏ qua cho nhé. 

Chuyến đi theo tour du lịch Vietravel, giá vé trọn gói bao ăn ở lun là 15 triệu (update 07/2011), mọi người tham khảo thêm ở đây. Ai có copy nhớ ghi nguồn đầy đủ giùm mình nhé.

*Cảnh đẹp - Chụp hình* 

- Đại lộ Ngôi Sao: đi ngay mùa hè nên cực nắng + bao nóng luôn, mà ở đây lại ko có mái che, nên chụp hình xong là lại trốn nắng. Tuy nhiên đc cái cảnh đẹp mê hồn. 
- Bảo Tàng Sáp: nằm trên khu đồi hay núi gì đó, phải đi xe điện. Rộng rãi, mát mẻ vì có máy lạnh. Được chụp hình chung zới nhiều nhân vật nổi tiếng từ diễn viên điện ảnh đến chính trị gia v.v.... Đc làm tỉ mỉ đến từng milimet thì phải ( nghe HDV nói ).
- Vịnh nước cạn - Miếu thần tài: nói chung chán ko có gì hay 

* TIPS: phải mang theo dù để chống nắng nếu bạn đi mùa hè, đội nón không đủ xi nhê gì cả.



Hong Kong cảnh đẹp & về đêm



*Máy bay - Hotel (theo tour)*

- Đi hãng United Airlines, hãng của Mỹ mà đồ ăn nghèo nàn đó giờ mới thấy lần đầu tiên ) Tòan đồ đông lạnh, bánh mì lạnh ngắt lun mới đáng sợ. Được 1 cái ai uống Coke thì cho nguyên 1 lon luôn. Thấy mấy cô chú lớn tuổi uống rượu thì đc cho nguyên 1 chai rượu mini luôn, mà đến mình xin thì nó nghi ngờ hỏi đủ 20 tuổi chưa, rồi nó cho 1 ly rượu vang đỏ dở còn hơn cái chữ dở, uống ko đc, bỏ luôn, phải uống ké Coke của đứa em kế bên =.= Hận !

- Khách sạn tên là Regal Hotel (website ở đây) Room khách sạn cho phòng đôi khá nhỏ, nhưng rất đẹp và hiện đại, để ý cái phòng tắm nhá  :blushing:  . Mà lưu ý ở Hong Kong không có Internet Free để xài đâu nha  Bởi vậy, ta nói....ko đâu sang như VN, cho xài wifi chùa luôn ^^



Hotel room


Note: 1 HKD = 2668 VND (update 07/2011)

*Disneyland*

Nhìn chung là cả đám đều cảm thấy hơi thất vọng so với mong đợi. Công viên nhỏ, trò chơi ít hấp dẫn, ai nói 1 ngày đi không hết thì cũng đúng nhưng nhiều trò nhìn thôi là thấy chán không muốn vào rồi, nói chi còn bắt phải xếp hàng dài. Hàng nào cũng phải chờ khỏang 30 phút là ít nhất. Cũng đã đi qua vài công viên cảm giác mạnh rồi, nên vào đây ngồi ngựa gỗ cảm thấy bị shock wá  :cuoi:  Đúng là công viên chỉ dành cho con nít khỏang 12-13 tuổi trở xuống thôi. 

- Giá vé Disneyland xem ở đây. Nếu đi tự túc tính ra cũng khỏang 1 triệu VND/ 1 người lớn. 
- Bản đồ Disneyland xem ở đây

- Trò chơi: đa số là các trò cảm giác cực "nhẹ" như tách bay, vòng xoay ngựa gỗ... =.= Thích nhất trò phi thuyền - trò cảm giác mạnh duy nhất trong Disney, và film 3D, màn bắn pháo hoa thui. Phim 3D hay kinh khủng  :love struck:  hình ảnh sắc nét, 3D nhiều tầng và cảm giác rất thật... bởi thế coi 3D ở VN mà thấy chán nản, không có gì là 3D chỉ tổ nhức mắt thêm thì có. Bắn pháo hoa thì buổi tối 9h đúng mới bắn, cũng tuyệt đẹp nhỏ lớn mới thấy lần đầu, hehe... còn mấy trò còn lại thấy nhàm nhàm chán chán sao ấy, thấy còn thua Suối Tiên hay Đầm Sen là hiểu rùi, haha... (ý kiến cá nhân nha)

* TIPS: HDV sẽ chẳng nhắc bạn giữ lại vé vào cổng đâu, bạn phải tự biết mà giữ lại để lấy FAST PASS - vé vào nhanh không cần xếp hàng. Có khỏang vài trò có Fast Pass, thì bạn đút vé Disney vào, rồi lấy ra thêm được vé Fast Pass cho trò chơi đó, có ghi rõ giờ vào, cứ đợi đến giờ thì vô chơi không cần xếp hàng. 

- Ăn uống trong Disneyland: chỉ có 1 chữ MẮC. Chai nước Coke, nước suối cũng từ 22-30 HKD rồi (khỏang 60k VND). Còn bắp rang thì 80-140 HKD. Có nhiều xe nước, kem, bánh, bắp, snack, fastfood phục vụ khắp nơi, đi chơi trời nóng mà nhìn mấy chai nước ướp lạnh ko kiềm lòng nổi đành phải mua thôi, dù cũng có nước lọc free ở vài nơi, nhưng mùi nước ở đây khó uống lắm. 



Disneyland Hong Kong


*Shopping:*

Người Hong Kong đa số nói tiếng Quảng và phổ thông, nhưng vào mấy khu mua sắm cũng đều biết tiếng Anh không như bên TQ nên mua hàng rất đỡ. Bên HK tất cả các mặt hàng đều không đánh thuế, chỉ trừ rượu + nước hoa nên qua đây mua iphone or ipad rất rẻ nhé. 

- Lady Market (chợ Quý Bà): được dẫn đi ngay hôm đầu tiên luôn, rất đông đúc, sầm uất. Bán các mặt hàng tương đối rẻ tiền nhưng bị nói thách khá cao. Những người bán ở đây ko hiếu khách, và khá dữ dằn. Không mua là bị chửi thẳng mặt, làm cả đám sợ wá chạy luôn. Hic.. ( Dọc khu này bán đồ ăn uống khá nhìu, khỏi lo đói khi shopping.

- Khu Mongkok: thật ra đây mới là khu mua sắm của giới trẻ, là nguyên 1 khu rộng lớn hơn, trong đó có Lady Market ở bên trong, ai không định hướng tốt thì lạc như chơi vì người rất đông. Khu này khá gần ks tụi mình ở nên đi taxi ra cũng không mắc lắm, chỉ khỏang 35 HKD (khỏang 95k VND). 

Đến đây mua giày là chuẩn nhất, từ Addidas, Nike đến Lacoste, kiểu dáng rất rất đa dạng, đẹp hơn VN nhiều mà giá lại rẻ hơn nữa, sale off 1 cái thì đã luôn. Mua mắt kính thì ghé vô Bossini, giá rất OK mà kiểu dáng lại đẹp nữa. Quần áo thì Giordano cũng ổn. 

Khi đến đây các bạn nhớ đi xuống Subway (đường đi bên dưới) để qua Shopping Mall bên kia đường 12 tầng luôn, tha hồ shopping mà lại mát mẻ, sale off mua đã vô cùng. G2000, H&M (thích nhất vô đây, bán đủ thứ từ quần áo đến phụ kiện)....

- Harbour City: tòan là hàng hiệu cao cấp từ LV, Channel, Fendi.... khó mà đụng vô . Đi lung tung rất dễ bị lạc. Vô khu này thích hợp mua nước hoa vì giá khá OK ( nhưng mua hàng duty free trên máy bay thì bao rẻ hơn ở đây luôn, nhưng ko đa dạng và nhiều khi bị hết hàng). Vì thời gian có hạn nên không thể đi hết được ( bùn wá trờy bùn... ngày cuối đi mà chạy như quỷ lun.

- Thật sự đi theo tour bạn không thể có nhiều thời gian để shopping những nơi nổi tiếng khác như Khu Causeway Bay có hai shopping mall nổi tiếng là Sogo và Mitsukoshi, nằm đối diện nhau trên đường Hennessy với các hiệu Tommy Hilfiger, Mango, Guess, Nautica.... 

- Các trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý, cửa hàng miễn thuế: lúc nào trong các tour của công ty du lịch cũng kèm thêm mấy chỗ này vào chắc để HDV ăn thêm hoa hồng . Giá ở HK thì rẻ hơn VN đôi chút, nhưng mình vẫn ko mua đc gì. Hic..sinh viên nghèo mà . Hên mà không mua, đến khi lên máy bay mua lại rẻ hơn. 1 chai nước hoa ở HK rẻ hơn VN khỏang 200k, lên máy bay mua thì rẻ thêm đc 200k nữa luôn đó. 

* TIPS: thấy gì đẹp & tính nhầm thấy rẻ hơn VN là mua ngay đừng chần chờ làm chi, vì khó có cơ hội đi lại chỗ đó mua lần nữa, nếu có đi lại thì cũng tốn thời gian lắm, để thời gian đi thêm nhiều chỗ mới hơn. Ngày cuối đi shopping mà tụi mình chạy wá trời, hic... Ước chi có thêm thời gian nữa. Chắc hẹn năm sau vậy. 



Các khu shopping ở Hong Kong


*Ăn Uống theo Tour*

- Mỗi bữa ăn đều có 8 món: 2 món rau + 1 món soup + 1 tàu hủ + 1 trứng + 2 món thịt :| cơ bản luôn. Đi ăn khác nhà hàng mà món ăn đều giống nhau hết, đúng là đi theo tour... Đi mấy ngày trời ăn mấy món dầu mỡ riết cả đám sợ luôn, về VN quất được tô phở thiệt là như bắt được vàng, ko dám đi ăn đồ Trung Quốc mấy ngày. 

- Ăn sáng được ăn dimsum Hong Kong, có mỗi há cảo tôm là ngon, còn mấy món kia cũng tạm tạm thôi,toàn cho ăn màn thầu , bánh bao xá xíu, chán ko chịu nổi luôn,không ngon hơn ở VN bao nhiu cả. Ngày thứ 4 (ngày cuối) thì ăn buffet sáng bình thường trong hotel thôi vì chuẩn bị trả phòng đi về. 

- Nước uống trong bữa ăn: ngày nào cũng 1 bình trà + 1 bình nước nóng =.= trời đã nóng còn gặp uống trà nóng, may mà đều ăn trong máy lạnh. 

- Được phát có 2 chai nước suối vào ngày 2 và ngày 3 thôi nên tiền mua nước thêm để uống cũng kha khá. ( 1 chai nước suối là 5 HKD ~ 13k VND, Coke khỏang 8 HKD ~ 21k VND). Mà Coke bên bển uống ngon hơn VN nhiều, rất nhiều gas, và đặc biệt không tìm thấy Pepsi bên Hong Kong. 

*Ăn Uống tự túc - ăn vặt Street Food* 

Vì đi theo tour nên tự túc đa số là ăn vặt linh tinh thêm khi ghé các điểm shopping hay ở Disneyland thôi. Khu Mongkok - cũng là khu chợ Lady Market, là có nhiều món bán ngay vỉa hè rất hấp dẫn, nhìn thấy là mê ngay rùi. Trong đó có nhìu món khá "nổi tiếng" nhưng hiếm hàng ở VN.

- Đậu hũ thúi (giá 8 HKD): hức... vì ăn món này bị cả đám xa lánh ( ai ngửi ngửi thì thấy thúi thôi, chớ ăn vô rùi đâu thấy gì đâu .. xịt xịt thêm miếng tương ớt vô ăn hết sẩy, bùi bùi nóng giòn... nhưng mà bị xua đuổi. hức... Mà thật ra so với bên Trung Quốc, đậu hủ thúi của Hong Kong đỡ thúi hơn rùi đó  
- Bánh nướng nhân bạch tuộc - takoyaki: món này dạo này ở Việt Nam bắt đầu trở nên phổ biến hơn rùi, vỏ nóng giòn bên ngòai, bên trong là nhân bạch tuộc + rau củ, sốt tương đen và mayonaise rắc thêm rong biển. Món này thì bên HK thì bán đầy ngòai lề đường.15HKD/ 6 viên/ box.Ăn nóng rất ngon, nhưng đừng bỏ luôn 1 lần vô miệng nha, phỏng lưỡi đó =.= hic...bị rồi nên share kinh nghiệm cho mọi người nà.
- Và tất nhiên không thể không ghé qua Starbucks: nhưng cảm giác lần này uống không được ngon như bên Singapore lần trước , lợn cợn sao ấy, hic.. 1 ly khỏang 33 HKD (~95k VND). Ly vanila frapu uống như sinh tố...dừa >''<
- Và cũng ko bỏ lỡ cơ hội ăn McDonald's: 
- Ngỗng quay: món đặc sản của Hong Kong, bị HDV dụ mua đến 450 HKD/ 1 con lận, hic... nhưng ăn ngon tuyệt, mua mang về cho cả nhà ăn đã đời luôn, có điều mỡ hơi nhiều, ko thích hợp cho ai đang ăn kiêng nha.
- Cherry: rất tươi và ngon, ko bị dập vì đc cho vào hộp đóng gói cẩn thận, mua đến 750 HKD/ cho 5 kg.xách tay lên máy bay, và nâng như nâng trứng luôn 



Đậu hũ thúi



Chiên đậu hũ thúi nè



Bỏ trong bịch giấy nên ăn hơi bị dơ .. hic... 



Phá lấu nà



Bạch tuộc nướng nà, thèm chưa !!!



Cá viên cà ri nổi tiếng nè



Takoyaki - bánh nướng bạch tuộc




Nguồn: Diadiemanuong



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------

